
How to Become Successful by Competing with Yourself - antdke
https://twitter.com/antdke/status/1287104692460441600
======
antdke
I felt shitty this afternoon.

Kept comparing myself to much more successful Tech Twitter folks. So, I asked
myself, "Why?"

One self-meditation session later, and this Twitter thread was born.

I think I killed my ego with this one.

I hope you all find it helpful too :)

